# An Aussie toilet



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Deep breath...... Here goes!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Kind of messy

In north America we like to hide our pipes

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought it was Europeans who settled AU, looks like it was my people.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to admit it is not my finest fit off, the painter still has to paint the 4" pvc and i would prefer to use chromed copper for the water lines but time and money wins!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Adamche said:


> I have to admit it is not my finest *fit off*, the painter still has to paint the 4" pvc and i would prefer to use chromed copper for the water lines but time and money wins!


I like that "Fit Off", I'll have to start using that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Why the build-up underneath it?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like really old plumbing. Is that new?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Why the build-up underneath it?


cement mortar to raise the pan to outlet height. It is to standard (code)here


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Looks like really old plumbing. Is that new?


yes new toilet block to a warehouse facility ( 6 month old renovation)


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> cement mortar to raise the pan to outlet height. It is to standard (code)here


Interesting. 

I had to raise a rear discharge toilet last year. We used Corian to make a 1-1/2" pedestal for it. It looked kind of funky to me, but the HO was pleased with it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I thought it was Europeans who settled AU, looks like it was my people.


Well, they were criminals and undesirables... 








:laughing:





Paul


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

This one had a 2" raise, but it was a good one, it's not often I get to do 90 degree outlets these days. A bit more interesting than a standard install


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Well, they were criminals and undesirables...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not much has changed :thumbup:


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

I've had to do this before. Some idiot put a 40mm offset pan adapter upside down so the pan didn't sit so high. Except our inlet/outlet were on the same wall as the WC so it looked a bit better than this.  It's only a warehouse anyway, right?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Why isn't the plumbing underground since its only 6 months old? Are all toilets in AU like this? If so wow! Are all urinals like that too?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Narin said:


> I've had to do this before. Some idiot put a 40mm offset pan adapter upside down so the pan didn't sit so high. Except our inlet/outlet were on the same wall as the WC so it looked a bit better than this.  It's only a warehouse anyway, right?


This was all roughed in by another one of our guys, materials ordered by another one again then passed on to me to fit off. I wouldnt have done it quite the same way had I been on it from start to finish. I do agree it doesn't look the best


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Why isn't the plumbing underground since its only 6 months old? Are all toilets in AU like this? If so wow! Are all urinals like that too?


This is a 60 year old building and the existing sewer was staying (there was no room in the budget to replace any sewer). We do have concealed pipework, cisterns (tanks), sewers and drains. But we also still use the exposed stuff. I guess it is cheaper and if not in a home or fancy offices ( this is in a warehouse) it is a cheaper option:thumbup:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think rear out let WC are they way to go. Its dumb to use a wax ring that the WC sits on, it leaks no one knows until there expensive damages.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Ill definately say that not all plumbing is like that in Australia lol you have to make do with what you got in some circumstances right Adam?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah mate. Exactly


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Catlin987987 said:


> I think rear out let WC are they way to go. Its dumb to use a wax ring that the WC sits on, it leaks no one knows until there expensive damages.


I think rear discharge toilets are great -- The trick is in getting your GC to commit to a finished floor height.

We roughed-in the last ones we did 3 times before everybody involved finally agreed on a finished floor height. They finally settled on bamboo flooring and electric floor heat, which meant we got to raise the trap arm instead of lowering it. Thankfully it all worked out and the poopie goes downhill.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I think rear discharge toilets are great -- The trick is in getting your GC to commit to a finished floor height.
> 
> We roughed-in the last ones we did 3 times before everybody involved finally agreed on a finished floor height. They finally settled on bamboo flooring and electric floor heat, which meant we got to raise the trap arm instead of lowering it. Thankfully it all worked out and the poopie goes downhill.


 ha ha yeah Uphill-bad...Downhill-good


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> ha ha yeah Uphill-bad...Downhill-good


Have you ever installed any Laufen toilets or bidets?

Prolly my favorite import. Not very forgiving when it comes to discharge elevations, though.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Have any of you guys ever been to a toilet salvage yard? I saw on on the internet and it looked awesome! I think it was overseas though.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Have any of you guys ever been to a toilet salvage yard? I saw on on the internet and it looked awesome! I think it was overseas though.


 The back of my van has also been known as a toilet salvage yard! lol:thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

pilot light said:


> The back of my van has also been known as a toilet salvage yard! lol:thumbup:


The back of my van has been known as a ..... . Nevermind


----------

